# Can these fish be together?



## Discusgirl18 (Oct 12, 2007)

Yellow tang, clowns, damsels,eels, and dragonettes?


----------



## SKAustin (Aug 1, 2006)

a yellow tang, a pair of false perc clowns, and *a* dragonette. would be fine together The damsels may give you problems, depending on the species. Eels might be ok when they are small, but I believe they all pose a risk of predation on the other inhabitants. Dragonettes need a well established system with lots of copepods to do well. unless you have a very large tank, more than one may cause them to starve each other out.


Discusgirl18 said:


> Yellow tang, clowns, damsels,eels, and dragonettes?


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

Eels can be ok. It will take a very seasoned hobbyist to mix them well. Basically you need very small eels that learn when to feed so as not to bother the inhabitants. A fat eel is a happy eel. Certain morays are better suited. The Zebra Moray is about the only moray that is labeled "reef safe". Snow flakes and chain links can be bought so small as to grow into pets instead of predators. Getting into ribbon/snake type eels will help prevent much predation but requires a lot of skill from a hobbyist dedicated to their survival.


----------

